# [HWBot Rev.6] - Start der "Challenger Series"



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2013)

Wie bei HWBot üblich wird auch dieses Jahr im Oktober die nächste Revision angekündigt. Vorab: Keine Angst - es werden keine Veränderungen an der Liga oder dem Punktesystem vorgenommen.
Neben ein paar visuellen Verbesserungen der Website wird die "Challenger Series" Competition eingeführt. Ähnlich wie beim Team- oder Country-Cup kann man hier zusätzlich zur normalen Liga teilnehmen. Je nach Budget stehen verschiedene Divisionen zur Verfügung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Division 1 könnte z.B. aus i7-4770K + GTX 770 bestehen. Die Division 2 aus i5-4670K und GTX 760 und so weiter. Es ist also für wirklich jeden und jedes Budget etwas vertreten. Dabei kann man immer nur bei einer Division antreten. Ähnlich wie beim Country-Cup besteht jede Division aus verschiedenen Benchmarks mit dem gleichen Setup.

Ein genaues Datum für die Umsetzung steht noch nicht fest, aber ich gehe von Anfang 2014 aus. 

Hier findet ihr das Thema bei HWBot mit mehr Details: Revision 6: Series and Divisions, OC Competitions. - hwbot.org

Bei Fragen stehe ich euch natürlich zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Info Roman


----------

